# any reason not to buy a M1112 over a 4003G



## FTSSMike (Dec 8, 2014)

I was going to get a 4003G but I can get a little better deal on the Shop Fox, they look pretty much the same to me
thanks,
Mike


----------



## dave2176 (Dec 8, 2014)

Be careful. There's a thread here about a recent shop fox purchase. Just saying the grass isn't always greener.
 Dave


----------



## zmotorsports (Dec 8, 2014)

dave2176 said:


> Be careful. There's a thread here about a recent shop fox purchase. Just saying the grass isn't always greener.
> Dave



Dave, I too remember something about that but don't remember what exactly the issue was and I don't want to spout off and pass along incorrect information.

Just do some due diligence and search the forum as I do remember seeing something several months back.

Mike.


----------



## FTSSMike (Dec 8, 2014)

Care to provide a link? There does not seem to be a search here, forgive me I am new. The only thread I see is one about the stand. From what I can see they both come with a sheet metal stand not cast. Is this correct?
Thanks
Mike


----------



## sk1nner (Dec 8, 2014)

Search is just under the page heading (under the logo) to the right.  Also btw, welcome fellow S.E. Michigander!


----------



## Chip (Dec 8, 2014)

The thread about the M1112 stand was mine. Perhaps not a deal breaker for many. However, the customer service at Shop Fox may be, depending upon how important that is to you.

To illustrate this point of frustration, below is a copy of one of my emails I exchanged with the seller. I don't believe I am an unreasonable customer, but you may judge for yourself.

************************
*Dear bibbtoolandcutter,*

Mr  Cutter, you seem to be a concerned individual which is a good start. I  have truly become weary of explaining this point with this "Andrew"  person at Shop Fox. The M1112 manual clearly states the cast iron base,  and that is the stand pictured in the auction. In fact, prior to this  stand concern, he stated that the manual was the correct representation  of all the items that I should properly receive when he denied my  request for 4 additional spider bolts as my packing list reads a total  of 8. (if you recall I received 4 and requested the additional 4 like my  packing list states) So in this instance this person at Shop Fox  insists that the manual is the correct standard to use. At this time he  stated that the stand was in fact made of cast iron on the top and  bottom and that I must send him pictures of what I actually received.  Once he received the pictures that confirmed my situation, his story  essentially changed to the cast iron version now being unavailable and  that nothing could/would be done on his end (even when I stated that I  would likely see fit to return this massive item) and to contact my  distributor with further concerns at this point. I must say that I have  lost a great deal of confidence in Shop Fox due to the "wash their hands  of responsibility" style of customer service I have received so far.  This does not bode well for a machine tool that I expected to be using  for many years to come. In all fairness, they did send me 2oz of paint  to touch up the numerous areas of paint loss, and some non-matching  stripes that they happened to have on hand. Frankly, this "Andrew"  person strikes me as a poor fit for a customer service position.  Security Guard perhaps, but not customer service.


----------



## dave2176 (Dec 8, 2014)

There was another one some time ago (I think it was a shop fox but can't find it) that didn't receive the stand.  He filed a complaint with eBay and was contacted by the seller who said if he would dismiss the complaint they would send the stand. Needless to say he didn't receive the stand and no longer had recourse. 

I see on ebay that bibb tool is $105 cheaper than the Grizzly G4003G delivered. Peace of mind is easily worth that. Don't know if all the parts on the Shop Fox interchange with the Grizzly but that is worth considering as well.

Good luck on your decision,
Dave


----------



## 12bolts (Dec 9, 2014)

If you do decide on the Grizz, it would be worthwhile advising Shop Fox of the reasons behind your choice

Cheers Phil


----------



## FTSSMike (Dec 9, 2014)

thanks for the info and welcome, (Skinner you are in my neighborhood) not sure how I missed the search i think it was a first log in deal. I have to say the parts thing has me concerned for me at least the difference is $200 which is enough to consider but certainly not a deal breaker. The 2 year warranty is nice but if they wont help you what is the point? Will most likely buy the Griz need to think about it.
Mike


----------



## Chip (Dec 9, 2014)

In an email response I received from Bibtoolandcutter I was given a contact number to Mr. Cutter. As yet I have not had the opportunity to speak with this individual due to a recent deployment. I am back in the states now so I should probably make that phone call to get a feel for the service level of this distributor since I was directed by “Andrew” at Shop Fox to deal with them. Mostly for ebay feedback purposes, as I do not hold them directly responsible for any experience that I may have had with an apathetic employee of Shop Fox.


  I will say that I am loathe to re-crate this lathe and make a return that involves a freight carrier even though my gut tells me I could be kicking myself down the road for not giving up a full day to do so.


  I have had time to think this through objectively and I think the stands, even though they are not what I paid for, are probably sufficiently stout to be serviceable.


  I do not begrudge Bibtoolandcutter for a situation that occurred outside their control, so I hate to see someone eat a sizable loss for that.


  I am confident that once outside the warranty I should be able to substitute Grizzly G4003G parts for most any maintenance need.


  I also feel that in general, purchasers are happy with the performance of the G4003G, so this re-badged Shop Fox M1112 should still serve my needs in the foreseeable future.


  Honestly, my less than satisfactory experience with Shop Fox customer service may simply be the result of an unfortunate dealing with one particular employee. I am inclined to compose a letter to Shiraz Balolia if for nothing else, to inform him of my opinion of the caliber of service coming from “Andrew” at Woodstock International. In my view it can make or break a company.


  Now that may seem an unduly harsh assessment given my particular complaint, but I have had considerable work experience in a TS/CS Support position so I believe I can reasonably assess the good from the poor.


  Take the spider bolts that “Andrew” argued with me about for instance. He refused to send them stating that the conflicting content information between the packing list and the manual belonged solely to a clerical mistake on the part of the Chinese factory, and therefore would not covered. That’s one possible response from his list of conflict resolution resources I suppose, but even if valid, it’s a very poor customer service decision to deny a $14 part (Grizzly SKU BE-1126) to a new customer with a valid point…especially one that had just made a $3300 purchase!


  If I were his direct supervisor this would be considered an important “Training Opportunity” at minimum.


----------



## coolidge (Dec 9, 2014)

Given they advertised a cast iron stand and delivered instead a steel stand I think they could have thrown you a bone and given you the spider bolts. I call customer service FAIL on Shopfox. I have had super customer service from Grizzly on multiple machines including my G4003G. On my one and only Shopfox machine though like you I had to argue with them before they eventually gave in and sent me a replacement for a machine that arrived new with a defective part.


----------



## Chip (Dec 9, 2014)

The inexpensive spider bolts are a specific example, but would also seem to effectively illustrate my overall experience.

After a while of dealing with this "Andrew" individual at Shop Fox, an image of Barney Fife from that old TV show came to mind...

"A new customers' got a complaint? Well, I best just nip that problem in the bud!"


----------



## FTSSMike (Dec 9, 2014)

I did buy a shop fox band saw which is being delivered tomorrow I will look at that and make the call, thanks everyone
Mike


----------

